# *SCAN UPDATE PG2 * 13+2 guesses!



## UniqueBeauty

Just for fun, we're staying team yellow:flower:


----------



## jenniferannex

I say girl :pink:


----------



## CharCharxxx

Girl guess x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## LoraLoo

Can't see a nub but that profile is so pretty im guessing girl!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Interesting :)


----------



## bassit25

I'm going with girl


----------



## MrsHumbug

I guess a wee girl - congratulations!


----------



## glong88

My first thought was girl


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

Deffo girl mine look exactly the same


----------



## crazylilth1ng

There is no nub visible to guess on but I get a girl vibe so.... girl


----------



## UniqueBeauty

So many pinks :D


----------



## UniqueBeauty

20 weeks scan, still team yellow! 

Any more guesses?


----------



## glong88

What a cutie


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Any more guesses? :)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Im going to say a cute little boy xx


----------



## Pookied8476

I&#8217;m going team :pink:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I&#8217;m dreaming :pink: :haha:


----------



## babyjan

Congrats unique! I think baby looks like a girl x


----------



## UniqueBeauty

babyjan said:


> Congrats unique! I think baby looks like a girl x

Thank you :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

It&#8217;s a boy! :)

Tommy born 22/07 :cloud9:


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah congrats! Lovely news xxxx

And a pat on the back for me for getting it right haha, I never get these right xxx


----------



## babyjan

UniqueBeauty said:


> Its a boy! :)
> 
> Tommy born 22/07 :cloud9:

Congratulations on your baby boy :blue: x


----------



## coquis224

Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## LunaRose

Such a cute scan! Looks like a little girl :pink:

EDIT: Just seen you have had a boy! Congratulations! I've honestly never seen a baby so photogenic from the womb! :haha:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Thank you all! :D


----------

